# Hennepin



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Huge congrats to Trey Bullard and Rick Stawski on the 1st place in the derby with coot


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Do you have the rest of the derby results?


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

No just the 1


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open callbacks?


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats rick stawski and trey bullard on the open 4th with tessa in the open


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

jerrod denton said:


> Congrats rick stawski and trey bullard on the open 4th with tessa in the open



Ditto and a huge congrats to Wayne and Bailey for the OPEN win..


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks rick and trey and fine line for all the hard work with Katy this winter. Big weekend
4th in the open 1st in equal 1st in derby. Go Thomas in the am.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Lassie and Paul Hanson on their Derby 2nd!
Mom Gracie is very proud!!!


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats to Rick Stawski and Trey Bullard and the entire Fineline Team on a Great weekend. 1st Derby, 1st Qual. and a 4th Open!!!


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Who won the AM


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

I heard Hank knoblauch with Boots won and
Charlie Hays and Snapper 2nd. All I 
Know and a Big Congrats to both!!!


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats to Paul and Lassie !!


----------



## Duck Blind (Dec 11, 2010)

Fowl Dawgs....Congrats Rick and Fineline Retrievers.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Results up on E.E.


----------



## Russ Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

Amat. Results 
39 FC Dominator Boots She Worth It Hank & Linda Knoblauch Hank Knoblauch 1st 
41 Gunstock's Topshelf Snap Decision Yvonne & Charles Hays Charlie Hays/Yvonne Hays 2nd 
48 FC AFC Hyflyer's Ramblin Rebel Mary Spangler Randy Spangler/Mary Spangler 3rd 
46 Lone Willow's Ruff N Ready Russ Baker Russ Baker/Gary McIlwain 4th 
17 Rainy River Lucky Marsha McGee Marsha McGee Res. Jam


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Boots has been running real hot. Congratulations to Hank & his wife.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to Jay Shaffer and his Prime pup for the QUAL win, Rick H and I say great job.


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Awesome job Wayne!! Congratulations to you and Bailey!!!


----------



## krapwxman (May 24, 2009)

Old School Labs said:


> Congrats to Jay Shaffer and his Prime pup for the QUAL win, Rick H and I say great job.


Great job, Jay! Rick called me last night and told me the awesome news.


----------

